
Visualizing Editor Trends in Wikipedia - cosmiclattes
https://cosmiclattes.github.io/wikigraphs/data/wikis
======
cosmiclattes
I've been working on visualizing editor behaviour on wikipedia for the past
few months. The presentation below is a sneak peak on some of the graphs
alongwith the explanation on reading them. They have some interesting
findings.

The presentation - [http://slides.com/cosmiclattes/edit-activity-graphs-
analysis...](http://slides.com/cosmiclattes/edit-activity-graphs-analysis#/)
The project page -
[https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Research:Editor_Behaviour_An...](https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Research:Editor_Behaviour_Analysis_%26_Graphs)
The Source Code -
[https://github.com/cosmiclattes/wikigraphs](https://github.com/cosmiclattes/wikigraphs)

~~~
cosmiclattes
A screen grab of some of the graphs -
[https://twitter.com/WikiResearch/status/644874872326254592](https://twitter.com/WikiResearch/status/644874872326254592)

------
cosmiclattes
Some of the preliminary findings:

The monthly decline in active editors in the english wikipedia may be
attributed to the old timers becoming less active. We see this across other
languages too.

Only the articles in the (beginning - 2007) cohorts continue to see active
edit activity.

Editor retention rates are much higher in languages like de(german),
zh(chinese), ru(russian) etc.

zh(Chinese) shows an uptrend on many fronts. Active Editors, retention etc).

